# Being mobbed by other horse owner



## Bettyblue (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, I care for my own horse since 10 years. Last winter I moved her to another DIY yard. One other person there has been constantly advising me how what when to do. She bought stuff without my consent and asked me to pay. She would check my horse, give her supplements without my consent. If I don't agree she would threaten me to call authorities in. I am now on a holiday, I left my sharer in charge to look after my horse. All has been fine but suddenly my sharer gets a text that my horse got a swollen knee, a vet has been called and blood tests taken. I have not been communicated too neither my sharer. It does not sound like an emergency as to take a blood tests is not an immediate treatment. Just to say that women got no equestrian qualification at all. The yard is rented out illegally. Can someone give me their views on who can call a vet and if a vet is actually allowed to make examinations and take blood tests without being authorised by the owner or person in charge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

First off, tell that woman to mind her own business and stop giving her your horse anything unless you approve, if she threatens to call anyone, tell her to go ahead! As for a vet being called because your horse has a swollen knee, did your co-leaser ( I am thinking "sharer" means this) call the vet or that busybody boarder? If it was her, I would refuse to pay for that vet call and diagnostics, she can, she had no right to call anyone. If it was your "sharer", does she has the authority to do this for a non-emergency situation? Did she agree to these tests? Have you given her authorization? If not, I would split the cost with her, as you did eventually need to call a vet, but it's not an emergency.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

1. The yard is rented illegally... that's not a good basis to start out with in a dispute whether with another boarder, the owner, a vet or a farrier.
2. The laws are likely different where you are so you need to let us know where you are and you can also make some inquiries locally, I'm sure.
3. Does the vet know who the owner is? Maybe the other person told the vet that she owns the horse, or has been left in charge. How is the vet to know unless you already have a relationship with the vet?

I would 1. get out of that yard NOW and 2. let the vet try to collect from the lady that called for the work to be done. But, that might leave you in a bad situation if you need the vet in the future, so the other option is to just pay the vet, or explain to the vet what happened as best you can, and ask if the vet will accept payment over a short period of time if you need it. 3. where ever you move to, get to know the vet before something happens and definitely before you leave for a vacation.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

You first port of call should be the manager of the property. It should be up to them to deal with this issue. However, if its perceived that You have been paying the boarder to give things to your horse then you might have trouble.

You didn't call the vet, nor did the other boarder have any right to do so-the call out should be in her name so she should be responsible for the cost.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with Waresbear. Get out of that barn. Move. 
You should have a letter given to a Vet and have a person that has authorization to call your Vet. Leave this info with the new boarding manager, and if there is an issue have yourself and other person notified. Leave contact information when you go on vacation.
Have you paid this other boarder any money for the things purchased?
Have you flat out told her.. DO NOT feed my horse anything. Do not go purchase items and except repayment. You have no Authorization. (which should not need said ) 
I would call the Vet that was out, and express my concern that someone without authorization called them out for a non emergency, and since you were not notified in advance and not given authorization , that you do not feel liable for the bill, that they need to collect it from the person whom called. If they are not wanting to do this, tell them you will only pay for meds given , the call out fee is responsible for the other person .


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

All kinds of red flags going on here. You should move locations.

You can't really blame the vet - how is the vet going to know who owns the horse and who doesn't unless there's an existing relationship? For all you know that other lady called the vet and the vet just assumed - they don't usually ask.


----------



## Bettyblue (Jun 1, 2014)

*Update*

Thank you for your support. I have now put my horse up for Loan, as we say in the UK. 
No one has seen a swollen knee or anything. I have been hacking out on her and had another threatening note attached to my saddle. Saying that my horse is lame on both front legs, swollen knee, vet said not to ride.....I haven't got behind the vet mystery. My sharer, which I trust, was neither asked nor notifyed calling any vet's. My vet was not called, not sure which vet.....Have not seen an invoice and I will dispute this. I had very clearly said to this mad women to stay away from my horse. She just does not listen. Once I re homed my mare, I will get a police warren for this women. Not before as I fear she is going to do something to myself or my horse. She is MAD!!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

so because of this 'mad ' woman you are getting rid of the horse ? or are you just doing a full lease on the horse and keeping her at the same barn ?
something sounds wrong here. 
why not just move barns and be done with it ? 
If you half leasing the horse , wouldn't the other person agree to the move ?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the OP means they're gonna move the mare to a new place? Not get rid of her....but Idk.

OP I would make sure that you have ALL paperwork handy and multiple copies at that. Create a timeline of the things this woman has done if you can as well.

And get outta that place! Sounds super toxic there


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

im just reading down this and omg she is crazy crazy. i would be out of there last tuesday...it is unfortunate that we cant always know were dealing with a nut till we are stuck in a situation with one...

make sure the horse is moved out first way out of her reach before you say or do anything to get on her bad side, dont tell her youre moving...just do it quietly and quickly one day when she is not there. this is to make sure no harm comes to your horse. meanwhile don't pay a single one of those bills she's sticking you with, it is all BS and so is any threat to call the authorities, all you'd have to do if she did that was tell them the illegal things she doing...once your horse is safe then it's time to go after this person, threats alone are illegal...wow...sadly, loonies are anything but rare and it shocks and sickens me to hear all the stories about how they will lash out at the horses themselves and hurt helpless animals to get back at their owners...best of luck to you i hope it goes as smooth as it can!!!


----------



## Bettyblue (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello, I moved my horse secretly, she is in a new yard now. Far and safe. After I moved her the owner of the yard contacted me to say it was wrong to call a vet and have blood tests done!!!!!! I am disgusted that these people lay hand on my horse during my holiday. She also filled me in that the vet did tests on cushings and all came back negative. She advised to treat her as she would be having cushings. The world has gone mad. My horse is sound and fit! But thank you for all your support. I will get a police warrant for this mad women (not the yard owner, she was dragged in and even had the decency to apologies).


----------

